# DVD Review - Eagles, Farewell Tour Live In Melbourne



## Phil M

I promised Sonnie a review of this DVD as my reference concert disc;

This is a 2 Disc set, and offers a PCM stereo soundtrack and DTS. The DVD was originally shot in high definition, and the transfer to DVD benefits from this with great color and picture quality. Prior to the release of this set the only Eagles DVD available was the 'Hell Freezes Over Tour' - great music but poor image quality, 'Farewell Tour' is a major improvement for Eagles fans.

The core band consists of:
Glenn Frey, Don Henley, Joe Walsh & Timothy B Schmidt, for this set I need to mention that Don Felder was replaced by Stuart Smith who does an excellent job on guitar. In addition the backing group includes keyboards, drums and the 'Mighty Horns'.

This DVD has now become my reference concert disc for both picture quality and sound. 'Boys of Summer' (track 9 disc 1) is a wonderful sub test - get it right and the kick drum is sharp and accurate. There are a total of 30 tracks, plus extras - it's worth getting just to see Joe Walsh who is clearly having a great time and includes one of his new numbers 'One Day At A Time'. The repertoire includes a good blend of old & new, ballads, rock and country rock styles - a great example of mature and professional band in action.
If you want to show off your system to its full potential, and impress friends, this is the concert DVD to buy.

As my reference DVD I score this:
SQ :5stars: 
PQ:5stars: 

*Disc 1*
The Long Run
New Kid In Town
Wasted Time
Peaceful Easy Feeling
I Can't Tell You Why
One Of These Nights
One Day At A Time
Lyin' Eyes
The Boys Of Summer
In The City
Already Gone
Silent Spring
Tequila Sunrise
Love Will Keep Us Alive
No More Cloudy Days
Hole In The World
Take It To The Limit
You Belong In The City
Walk away
Sunset Grill

*Disc 2*
Life's Beem Good
Dirty Laundry
Funk #49
Heartache Tonight
Life In The Fast Lane
Hotel California
Rocky Mountain Way
All She Wants To Do Is Dance
Take It Easy
Desperado

*Extras*
Eagles Interview

*Screen Shots*


----------



## Sonnie

I'm gonna have to break down and watch this one really soon. I can't help but believe it's gonna be outstanding. Thanks for the review Phil. :T


----------

